# What's the best .308 AR?



## Csquared

Doing some research for a buddy who's shopping for an AR in .308. He can't decide between a Rock River LAR 8 or a Armalite AR-10. He's hearing different opinions on each so thought I'd ask for experience here. Specifically concerned with possible issues with magazine problems with the LAR 8 and whether the AR-10 is worth the additional cost.


----------



## Jiffy.

IMO the only way to roll with the AR platform is in 223....

Cheaper to shoot and much more fun to shoot, the sky is the limit with them in 223.


----------



## Csquared

I prefer to shoot .30 bullets one at a time too, Jiffy :wink:

But he's wanting one real bad so I thought I'd ask. I can't help him much since my experience is limited to only .223's from Rock River and Bushmaster.


----------



## Savage260

I know it wasn't listed, but stay away from DPMS. I have heard from a few people who own them that are happy with accuracy, but very unhappy with feeding problems. I have read a ton of posts with people complaining about it too.


----------



## People

Knight is the best 308 AR rifle. Then I would say Armalite. I have also heard of bolt problems with the bushmaster and dpms units.

Chuck Norris does not eat. Food understands that the only safe haven from Chuck Norris' fists is inside his own body.


----------



## texcl

I've shot and owned the Armalite AR-10A4B for some time and it would shoot less than MOA from the 1st shot after sight in and is very reliabe. I've shot the DPMS and it is also pretty accurate but not quite as accurate as the Armalite, but not far off and with the right load I imagine they would be pretty comparable. Now as far as handling which is pretty important in the field the AR-10 is the hands down winner, it handles almost exactly like a m16a2, the DPMS is just clucky in comparison. Now if you treat your weapons like investments like all of us should, you will get more of your money back on the AR-10 if you have to sell it in the future. I made money on my 1st one since I sold it in a buying frenzy after Obama was elected. There are also better after market parts for the AR-10. My friend who owns the DPMS ended up buying an Identical Armalite as mine after handling it and shooting it, so that says something.


----------



## bjeffv

\


----------



## Savage260

I really like my DPMS Sweet 16, and my AP4 was good too. Both accurate and no problems with jamming. My Sportical 5.56 was great for reliability, but accuracy was poor at best. The 5.56/.223 platform is not the problem, it is the .308 platform that has the jam/feed issues. 
After listening to people who own the .308s and reading complaints on the DPMS website I would never take a chance with them. Bjeffv, you must be one of the lucky ones! They are accurate rifles!


----------



## Hunter_58346

I have a $1200 DPMS and a $3400 jp CUSTOM both in 308 and I will take the DPMS day in and day out. Purchased a 243 upper and it shoots as good if not better, just havent had a chance to compare. "stay away from DPMS"? Can't even imagine.... buy cheap ammo and you are going to have problems, 556 or 308, period. I had some wolf junk that i could have thrown at the target,,,,,the dpms 308s require good ammo


----------



## Longshot

I have only owned a few AR's and I see no reason to stay away from the DPMS. It is all I own now and it was an upgrade.


----------



## wildturkey

can any one compare the colt ar15 to the armilite going to buy one how do they compare or are both good. wanting 223 varmint gun 1&8 or 9 twist


----------



## People

wildturkey way to start a fight. I would have to say Armalite is better than colt. Colt makes rifles with odd size parts. You will hear so many people talking about colt being the best but they are not. Do not rule out bushmaster or dpms.

They are very easy rifles to put togeather. I have put many of them togeather. The first was when I was 15.

Chuck Norris built a time machine and went back in time to stop the JFK assassination. As Oswald shot, Chuck met all three bullets with his beard, deflecting them. JFK's head exploded out of sheer amazement.


----------



## wildturkey

no i am new with ar so i want to find out as much about them as i can i hear the dpms don't have very good barrels, I been looking at a lot of different ar companys just try to get info thank you


----------



## Savage260

Turkey, did you hear that from actual owners? My DPMS Sweet 16 shoots much tighter groups than my Colt Match Target Competition H-Bar did. Maybe I just never found the right ammo, but from my experience Colt is not the top dog. I don't think there is any thing wrong with the DPMS barrels. They make a very good .223/5.56 rifle.


----------



## texcl

The .308 AR's and the 5.56 AR's are 2 different creatures you can't base an opinion on the .308 by experience with the 5.56 version, they are completely different in weight and handling among other things, the same basic action principle yes, but there are quite a few changes. I don't think accuracy is the real issue between manufacturers, they are all pretty accurate. Speaking of colt quality, I work with alot of colt M-4s and M-4A1s and I have noticed that the new rifles I have received in the last year have been far more finicky about ammo and generally less accurate. They all seem pretty reliable though, I always go and burn through a couple hundred rounds in full auto before I issue the weapons to break them in and check for any problems before issuing them out. I received one last year that had visually wavy rifling lands, and man was that rifle a poor shooter. all the colts prior to that were very accurate, so could just be a bad batch, none of these are commercial guns so there's probably is no corelation.


----------

